# Closed Caption



## Beaumont (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello all - Does your closed caption work on you Ipad when you watch a show that you have downloaded? I have downloaded a total of about 100 shows to my Ipad first generation and the newest Ipad. The closed caption button on the screen does not turn on or off. I called Tivo today and they do not know why it would not be working. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just tried it on a bunch of stuff and found something odd. It works fine on programs from digital channels, but it's grayed out for programs from analog channels. What that says to me is that the Stream apparently only supports 708 captions and not the 608 captions typically used for analog. Are the shows you're seeing this on also from analog stations?

Dan


----------



## Beaumont (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes I only have recorded on analog. Appreciate your response.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We should complain. I don't actually use CCs much, but they should know that there are people who still have analog channels and need CCs too.

Dan


----------

